# Codeacademy



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I am about a week into the free courses on www.codeacademy.com and I have to say I am definitely learning little by little. I have found that I really have to stick to getting on there for at least a couple hours every day so I can keep beating the overall theory of coding into my head.

I just got my Gnex back from Samsung and now that it has perfectly functioning data my Charge will become my play device. I don't expect to do any miracles in the near future, but hopefully months down the road I can start contributing little by little. Either way I know it takes years to become a master, but if anyone is interested I think Codeacademy as well as some of the other tutorials out there are a great place to start.

Probably about time since I have just been sitting back and watching since the Fascinate days









I know there are some other threads about the whole "where to get started" topic, but if any of you have any other good suggestions please throw them out there.


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

I will look into this as I have really become fascinated with the whole coding and hacking scene since I got my charge. Thanks for the place to start!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## DROlD (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for showing this. Using it and is really helpful.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hekdog (Jul 27, 2011)

Make sure you utilize the Q&A and do a little Google searching if you run into a roadblock. Some of the lessons are definitely better than others and for those that aren't as good you need to do a little legwork to make sure you understand why you are doing what you are doing.

Sent from my AOKP Galaxy Nexus


----------



## phimuskapsi (Mar 8, 2012)

If you guys are serious about learning code, and it seems that you are, there are a tremendous amount of resources, but I'd actually recommend finding Android centric classes as Android development is a lot different from most Java projects (e.g. a LOT of dependencies and structure that needs to exist).

I'd really look into this stuff:

http://developer.and...ning/index.html
http://www.xda-devel...oid-start-here/
http://code.google.c...roid/index.html

Good luck!

PS - Also get:
Install JDK
Eclipse IDE
Installing ADT Into Eclipse


----------

